# which should i do?



## kimmy (May 31, 2006)

my birthday is coming up which means i'll have some money for a trip to the beauty store for some hair dye. and i'm starting to get sick of dark hair...so i'm thinking of doing something light and fresh for summer. i'm NW15 with green eyes. annnd i'm thinking of doing one of these:













this is me now:






i love dark hair, but i have a really huge forehead and in the summer i usually put my hair back (including the bangs which cover that monstrous thing) and the dark is just too much of a contrast and i think it looks funny, so i'm going back to blonde...only this time i'm going to like platinum blonde.

which of the first three photos should i model my colour after?


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 31, 2006)

I like the first one better.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 31, 2006)

bottom left or top left


----------



## asteffey (May 31, 2006)

i like the third with the black underneath.


----------



## laurenmo88 (May 31, 2006)

the first one would look best with your feminine face...i think the other too are just a little too harsh for you - don't get me wrong, you could pull it off...but i just imagine you with a more soft and feminine look


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jun 2, 2006)

the first or third are my favorite for you!!!  You would look amazing with the first style though!!!  good luck and make sure you post some picturess!! anddd HApPY PRE Birthdayyy!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Jun 2, 2006)

you know how much i LOVE your hair color as is,however if you are going to do it i would say bottom left or top left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you have to post pictures when you get it done!!


----------



## colormust (Jun 2, 2006)

the first one rocks, color and all
love it


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 3, 2006)

1st and last pic would look great on u


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh would you just _shut up_ about your supposedly "huge" forehead
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are a beautiful girl. I've been looking at your FOTD's for a few months now, and I never once thought "Wow, her forehead is huge"..or anything akin to that!!! I'm sure nobody else thinks that, either! I know we_ all_ have one (or more, hehe) features we don't like (ok, ok, except for maybe Helena Christensen..my fave model..even though she's "old school")..but YOU, my dear, have an _absolutely perfect_ nose, dainty lips, very nice skin, pretty, pretty eyes, and a nicely shaped face. There's no "forehead" prob...only a percieved prob. (by _you_..'cause I can tell you your the only one whom thinks that way!). Sure, _there are_ critical assholes out there that'll pick even the prettiest person apart..they are NOT the ones you need to be listening to. Did you know even Norma Jean Baker (Marilyn Monroe) thought she was disgusting??? And people in the "biz" told her as much. Can you believe that?? One of the most gorgeous, iconic women in the world, and people told her she'd never make it..that her nose was "too big", that her mole was ugly, and would hold her back (these days, people want moles so bad they're actually drawing them on!!!!). There were lots of little things these so-called "professional" people told her when she was younger...People that were supposed to be "great" judges of beauty. 

I'm telling you all this so you can see that a woman whom was gorgeous beyond belief even had her percieved imperfections, and people telling her she was all wrong looking. Like I already said, there's going to be people that'll knock you down (and, take a look at those people..they're usually not very pretty themselves
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...That's what jealous people like to do. Don't do this to yourself!!! You certainly don't need painful, expensive surgery to make you look good...YOU ALREADY _ARE_ BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!! 

That said, I do have to say that everybody DOES have a certain hairstyle that just looks better on them...compliments them. I think something nice and soft (already stated by someone else) would look good on you. You've got nice, feminine features..something to go along w/ that would be nice.

I also think maybe you should try red. Yes, red. _I_ always wanted to go red, and SO MANY people told me "No, red wouldn't be your color..It would look bad on you". Well, last year I finally decided to stop listening to other people, and made a decision *I* knew was the right one for *me*..I went red.  Well, let me tell you, I've _never _gotten_ so many _compliments! All those people that told me red wasn't a good color for me..they all had to eat their words! Everyone says "That is YOUR color!! Or, "Wow, that looks so good w/ your skin tone". The one I get the *most* of is: "Is that your real color (people think it is)..you've got the prettiest hair!"

You've got juuuuust about the same coloring as me, and I think you'd look POSITIVELY GREAT IN RED. If you're not sure about it, but think you _may want_ to try it, go to a colorist that uses "Goldwell" coloring dyes. Goldwell makes a product called "Colorhance"..(or something like that, ha ha)...It's a semi-perm. that washes out in a 60 shampoos, and it makes your hair positively glossy, and gorgeous!! (When mine washed out, I didn't even like the look of my _own hair_ anymore; it looked so dull compared to when the product was still it in...so I went permanetly red). My color is a rich, aburn-y brown-red. Don't go shockingly red. People think this is my natural color!!! IMO, that particular color blond you're looking at is too harsh for you..(Don't get me wrong..blond is pretty, but I don't think it'd be "your" best color)..
Anyway, I'll stop now..this is getting waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy too long!!!!

You're BEAUTIFUL..don't let anyone (especially yourself) tell you otherwise!!!!!:loveya:


----------



## tracie (Jun 3, 2006)

i think the first one is hot, my hair is kind of like the one with the black underneath and i get compliments on it a lot..but i reaaaaaallllly like the first one.


----------



## msgraveyard (Jun 4, 2006)

first or third! 

and no, u dont have a huge forhead!!!

i need to get a new hairdye too haha


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 4, 2006)

I like the third!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 4, 2006)

the 1st or third


the blonde and black is hot


----------



## user79 (Jun 4, 2006)

I would NOT recommend doing any of those looks by yourself at home. Your hair is dark right now so you will have to lift a lot of colour by using bleach, and if you don't get all the timing right, you can seriously damage your hair and it can cause irreperable breakage. Go to a salon, don't ruin your hair.


----------



## so_siqqq (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I would NOT recommend doing any of those looks by yourself at home. Your hair is dark right now so you will have to lift a lot of colour by using bleach, and if you don't get all the timing right, you can seriously damage your hair and it can cause irreperable breakage. Go to a salon, don't ruin your hair._

 
Well said, MissChievous. Lightening dark hair is the most difficult thing to do and is very damaging. This is even harder becuase now becuase you are going from dark brown to platinum blonde. This will be long proccess to strip the brown out.

Now that was said I would go with the first picture. I would brighten the blond a bit and go with a more red aurburn lowlights than the onee in the picture (they look a bit orange in the pic). 

That hair coloring is very similar to this one (pic is quite large): http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/8...726232l9eb.jpg

I think the first picture will suite your coloring more. Just platinum blonde will somewhat wash you out. By adding the aurburn lowlights it will add some warmth to your coloring and add dimension to your hair by making the hair seem more voluminous.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jun 4, 2006)

I really like the third girl's hair.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 5, 2006)

i like the 3rd but how are people viewing these? as in going across in 1 2 3 or down 1 2 3
just thought id point it out could cause confusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the one ive chose is the girl with purple shadow and black under her blonde


----------



## Ranjana (Jun 5, 2006)

I think the first one would really suit you.


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 5, 2006)

i like the top left...and personally, i think the top right would be way too overwhelming, it's not really flattering w/ the short bangs, the longer front pieces, AND the back all cute and flippy.
i do like the bottom left but i think the top looks more healthy and the color weaving through is more edgy...the black on the bottom thing is kinda played out...but do whatever


----------



## kimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and OMG yvette, i read a marilyn bio a while ago and i was like "are you serious?" when it was talking about how she thought she was ugly hahaha! i'm beginning to really consider red. my natural hair colour is reddish (think Irish, and you got me haha) so i was thinking of trying that out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i decided i will go to a salon, because i just realized that last time i went from dark to light at home, the dark was like 10 shades lighter than the dark now...so i don't wanna mess it up too bad ha


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd say the top righ, if you want to go platinum blonde...then go the whole hog!! But deff don't do it yourself x


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Jun 8, 2006)

Third !


----------



## gwenivypage (Jun 8, 2006)

I like the first one, but I really think that you would look amazing with red hair!


----------



## ninabruja (Jun 9, 2006)

its ok to bleach your hair yourself. i have done it a million times, and my hair is still there. you just have to deep condition it like crazy and cut dead ends off regularly.

the only thing that would seem hard though, would be planning those colored streaks (if you decide to go with red or black). in that case, you could even just have them put in as extensions instead of dyed. that way they can be taken out and changed when you feel like it. otherwise i think its kind of silly to bleach your hair just to dye a couple of pieces (i'd be afraid it would bleed a lot and ruin the platinum-ness).


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2006)

red and black.

or the blond and black.


----------



## ninamlee (Jun 10, 2006)

ooooh. the third one is freaking awesome!


----------

